
How I debug Node.js - steelbrain
http://steelbrain.me/2016/04/15/how-i-debug-node-js.html
======
mchahn
> Not having the ability to execute it over a network or VM

I am willing to give every new method a try but this is a serious roadblock.
Another recently announced solution (blanking on the name) has the same
problem. So I'll probably stick with node-inspector which has served me well
for years.

